
Ask HN: Why are my CVV numbers the same? - rfjedwards
I have two Mastercards, with two different card numbers and expiry dates, issued at different times, from different institutions, with different variations of my name on each.<p>The CVV numbers on them are exactly the same.<p>Is it a one-in-999 coincidence?<p>Or is this exposing an exploitable weakness in however the CVVs are generated?
======
ocdtrekkie
I suspect it's a coincidence. I've never had two cards with the same CVV.

------
PaulHoule
I had one which was 000.

------
dataentryagency
Its just a coincidence.

